# Girl gets attacked by wolf dog on camera



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

So the following video isn't gory or bloody or anything like that, but someone is being mauled by a wolf dog.






There are multiple sins committed in this video.

1. Clickbait title.
2. Her wolfdog is labeled as a wolf when it's actually a wolf hybrid.
3. Her wolfdog is clearly enjoying his meal, and she's hovering over him despite the fact that he wants to be left alone.
4. She throws a rock at him, apparently wants him to love since fire ants are present. Dog grows at her. Despite being part wolf and part dog, this dog has a good amount of wolf in him. Wolves are known for having a silent demeanor, so if he starts growling he means business.
5. Constantly walking around him, dog goes from lying down to standing up while eating.
6. She kicks a white plastic bin and she now ultimately pays the price.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Where do you get she's being mauled? She is talking calmly while dog is snarling. Dog might have knocked her down and hovering over snarling, but no mauling


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Lol play stupid games, win stupid prizes.

Don't mess with wild animals when they're eating, especially predators, and half wild is not far enough removed for that not to count.

Shoot I'd get pissed if somebody was hovering over me then kicked a bucket towards my head when I was eating.


----------



## Ikigai (Jun 26, 2017)

The fact that she claimed that it was him redirecting a fire ant bite on her, when in fact he was showing signs of not liking what she was doing. She was circling him, threw a rock to get his attention and then kicked that white bucket towards him which set him off. I'm sure if she clearly admitted that she was completely at fault and it wasn't him redirecting a fire ant bite at her but her harassing and provoking him, she wouldn't have got such a negative response.

She did point out this is an old video and everyone makes mistakes, whether big or small and I'm everyone would agree she paid the price for pissing him off.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

The biggest mistake is telling that dog "it's ok" as it is standing over her and snarling / growling. Where i come from it is never Ok, for a dog to growl at me.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

GatorBytes said:


> Where do you get she's being mauled? She is talking calmly while dog is snarling. Dog might have knocked her down and hovering over snarling, but no mauling


All the unusual noises the dog is making give me that impression.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP: What is the purpose of the post? Just curious. Too much sensation for me.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Is there more to the video. How do we know she survived. 
Camera skills could use some work. 
That is why you always have someone else hold the camera when you're about to do something stupid. 
She's lucky the dog was just growling and snarling. Doesn't sound like she would have had much of a chance otherwise. 
Title could have read girl submits to wolf/dog. Or girl was almost dinner.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, her behavior is pretty silly. I don't think she was being mauled, though, if she was I think we'd be hearing screams. Lord, the growling was scary enough by itself.


----------



## truckola (Nov 3, 2013)

Could of been any dog with resource guarding issues. Makes Headlines with "Wolf" in the story.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm not sure she didn't save her own life by calmly jabbering at the Wolf Dog while it had her down. If she had screamed or fought back, I think there might have been a worse ending.

I'm not sure you can really put a high content "in its place"

But I think it's silly to own a wolf hybrid period. I know there is such a romanticism with wolves, heck I would love to be near such a majestic creature but I have enough respect for it that I would never try to "own" one


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm more scared of this guy. He is the real deal.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I'm not sure you can really put a high content "in its place"


There is a video out there somewhere of a woman putting a full blown wolf in its place. I need to find it. It can be done.

Found it


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

Baillif said:


> I'm more scared of this guy. He is the real deal.


Something was off in this video, as soon as she approached the other dogs at the end they were lip licking and didn't seem very comfortable.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Pretty common when you put a camera in a dogs face. I wouldn't read too much into that.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

There is a huge difference in handler confidence between the first two videos and the last one of the wolf. I watch the last one 4 times, seems like the 1st wolf that was with the soldier may have been a subordinate to the approaching wolf because even though the first one snarled as the second approached, the second one did offer a calming lick, quick head turn and the first one ran off and was also chased off further by another wolf.

What impressed me was how the wolf handler dealt with it. Even after the second wolf disengaged with the handles, the handler continued very confident forward motion. When handler walked away, she had a visual still and turned around, unwavering confidence. The wolf stopped, seemed to be mulling it over, handler walks away again keeping a periferally visual,wolf takes 2 tentative steps forward again then gives it up but none of the pack chases this wolf off like the other one.

also, did anyone notice how intently most of the other wolves were watching how handler was dealing with that wolf.

The second vid of the dog guarding that bag is just nonsense and nothing funny about it. she laughed and said it was cute. She was asking for tips. Right then and there, continue forward motion swift, no hesitation, grab a chair if your scared of a bite but forward to get that bag. End of story. Then manage the dog or train but your house your, your rules.

I couldn't fathom letting my kids treat me that way, same applied to our dogs.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Ever see the video where Cesar tries to dominate a wolf dog? It was touch and go. 

I don't watch that woman handler with awe either. All she has to do is slip and stumble in the middle of that and it is all over.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Ever see the video where Cesar tries to dominate a wolf dog? It was touch and go.
> 
> I don't watch that woman handler with awe either. All she has to do is slip and stumble in the middle of that and it is all over.


I think your right about what if on the stumble, but that's a given danger that goes with the profession. Once that handler chose a course of action, I don't think she could back down.. I watched the vid again. Specifically how calmly she approached the wolf who had a grip on the soldiers clothing. Like that wolf did with the first wolf, her approach gave this wolf time to back down. Also, watch which hand she uses to grab the muzzle. It is the one that the wolf turns to to bite, it kind of made me think that she was anticipating that and giving her a split second to grab the wolf with the other hand and when wolf turns to bite that hand, she secures the hold with both hands and then kkicks as she's walking. It's the absolute commitment that I was impressed with. Also, this probably wasn't her first rodeo. I could be all wrong about it but just some stuff I noticed.

Personally, from an outsider with zippo experience, I'm not a fan of group meet and greets at wolf sanctuaries.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah I was quite impressed with all the kicks she got in. :/ Why were there so many people in with the wolves anyway? Seems like a set up for failure.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

The woman in the video with the actual wolf was clearly not saying "it's ok." She did a good job of handling that wolf. Good for her, she is a tough, no nonsense person.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I don't watch that woman handler with awe either. All she has to do is slip and stumble in the middle of that and it is all over.


 Agreed.

People should leave them alone and not needing to prove how tough they are by petting or fighting a wolf. Not respectful to that animal at all.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Oddly enough, I just got to spend a day at an excellent USDA-licensed wolf sanctuary that's known as one of the best in the U.S. -- animals get sent there by law enforcement from all over (orphaned litters, seized "pets," often with serious abuse histories, etc.). These are animals that are can't be released into the wild, and have to be cared for their whole lives. They have a huge multi-acre facility in the mountains, and the director has been doing this for decades. She _knows _her wolves, and they're well cared for, with lots of enrichment.

People who care for wolves often _have to _be physical with the wolves because the wolves are physical with them. There's no "training" a wolf. There's "convincing" instead, and convincing takes lots of different forms. 

The director of the facility that I got to know is not a big lady, but she has a big presence. She is in charge of animals _and_ people in her facility. The interesting thing is how much affection the wolves all have for her. Even the shyest of them will come out of hiding for her. One huge male views her as his mother because she got him as an orphaned, injured pup. It's very clear from their vantage point that she's special -- one of them, as far as they're concerned. She said the wolves view humans as other wolves, and treat them accordingly -- she's the pack leader who protects, feeds, and _keeps the peace. _She's had to break up fights among adolescents when they needed to be "dispersed." She has a metal mesh bite glove that one of them took a huge chunk out of, so their power cannot be underestimated, ever. She has to be able to handle them -- someone has to be able to go in there, take them to the vet, treat an injury, clean the pens, maintain the fencing, etc. That means not being bullied by them.

Their biggest risk handling their wolves isn't aggression: it's excitement. She's had her hand broken by PLAY from an adolescent. A volunteer once ended up with her entire head in a wolf's mouth when she went in to pick up poop, and was repeatedly bending down, butt in the air (play bowing, from the young wolf's perspective). It wasn't _trying _to hurt her--it was answering what it thought was an invitation to play, but it's too big and dangerous to play with. The young ones are also butt-biters -- they nip and run wanting to be chased, and several volunteers have lots of pants with holes in them as a result (and experienced a lot of bruises). They don't do that to the director -- Mama Bear is off limits, interestingly, and they know it.

She said they work hard to teach the wolves not to bum-rush the human carrying the food bucket into the pen. They have one full-blooded litter that's now grown up into a pack -- even as young puppies they were a gang of hoodlums that worked together on collective goals. As adults, they still work together: one will distract a human from the front, while another creeps up behind and pulls stuff out of pockets. Someone lost a wallet from a back pocket that way. That's funny until you imagine trying to get it back from a 150-pound apex predator that isn't keen on giving it back.

The alpha of that grown-up litter/pack is so friendly with humans that he is an "ambassador wolf" taken out to education events. He loves people -- remember, he's been around them since he was a pup (seized from a "breeder" of purebred wolves in Alaska). The key to understand is that the friendliness is on HIS terms. He's _not_ a pet dog. You do greetings his way, or he may hold a grudge. 

When I got to meet him one-on-one, I had to empty my pockets, remove my hat, sunglasses, earrings, tuck in shoe laces, knot up my ponytail, and pull down my sleeves. He takes possession of any loose stuff he likes, and won't return it willingly, so you go in to see him with nothing tempting. I was then told to brace myself against a fence-wall and get down on my haunches to let him approach: he insists on greeting _face-to-face _(and you don't want him jumping to do it because he's gigantic). Then he comes up and shoves his muzzle into your face and smells and licks around your mouth, and then he rubs his face and head all over yours (putting his scent on you), even on top of your head, while rolling you against the wall with a sideways push (thus the need to brace against it, to stay upright). It's very forceful and strong, but once he does that ritual, he's accepted you. That's a "polite" wolf greeting, and he's welcoming you into his space by doing it -- it's friendly, but it's a heck of an adrenaline rush to have that animal's mouth right next to your face. It's something I would only do with the director of this particular facility standing right next to me.

I want to go back there and volunteer next summer to know more. They don't adopt out, or treat them as pets -- even though they're acclimated to humans, they're still _wolves._


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

So why do they HAVE to handle the wolves? Zoos don't require that for the large cats like tigers etc. And I assume wolves/wolf dogs get their social interaction from their own kind.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

They take on a lot of injured and orphaned animals. These animals often need extensive care. One came to them with two broken forelimbs, for example. Another had a broken jaw. They need to go to the vet for all sorts of things, which means being loaded up --even rabies shots are an issue. They need pens cleaned. Sometimes they need wounds treated. You _have to be _able to go in there to deal with them if you're going to have a facility like that. 

Even interaction from their own kind requires handling -- introducing animals, separating them sometimes, etc. They even had to teach the young pups not to shake each other (prey behavior) the way a wolf pack would--that's out-of-bounds play behavior in the pack because it's so dangerous, so the pack doesn't tolerate it, so the pups had to learn that limit from humans in the refuge if there's no dam to teach them.

It's way, way more complicated to care for them than most people imagine.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I think wolf information is so interesting. No, they are not for me, but there have been several threads on here previously from posters with wolf experience and I thought they were fascinating. I hope you will post about your experiences, Magwart, if you get to volunteer with that group at some point. 

In the original video, the young woman’s behavior was provocative. You just don’t go up to a wild or half wild animal and give it the raspberries if you have any sense. I am not trying to be harsh, she appears to be young, but her behavior was silly. I hope that she was not hurt in any case.

I don’t see that the female zookeeper in the video Baillif posted had much choice. A wolf grabbed hold of one of the soldier’s jackets and would not let go. It was her job to make sure no one got hurt and she did that. There was a reason and purpose to her behavior unlike the girl in the original video.

As for the resource guarding dog, one of the other of us would have to change if we were both going to live in the same house and it wouldn’t be me.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Magwart said:


> They take on a lot of injured and orphaned animals. These animals often need extensive care. One came to them with two broken forelimbs, for example. Another had a broken jaw. They need to go to the vet for all sorts of things, which means being loaded up --even rabies shots are an issue. They need pens cleaned. Sometimes they need wounds treated. You _have to be _able to go in there to deal with them if you're going to have a facility like that.
> 
> Even interaction from their own kind requires handling -- introducing animals, separating them sometimes, etc. They even had to teach the young pups not to shake each other (prey behavior) the way a wolf pack would--that's out-of-bounds play behavior in the pack because it's so dangerous, so the pack doesn't tolerate it, so the pups had to learn that limit from humans in the refuge if there's no dam to teach them.
> 
> It's way, way more complicated to care for them than most people imagine.


Thanks for educating us. It makes sense. Just now it reminds me of the time I had to handle baby raccoons in my care (cute!!!!!) at a wildlife rehab in order to teach them about the wild. Never connected these dots.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

extremely interesting information Magwart.

Do you all know Shaun Ellis ?


----------

